# Relabeling Barcodes at Wal-Mart?



## logicnerd411 (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's a MSNBC story: http://msnbc.com/news/901016.asp?0dm=T13KT

Basically, it talks about re-code.com, a place where you print out barcodes and affix them to the products for a better price. Wal-Mart has issued a ceast-and-desist order for re-code.com... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

http://www.re-code.com/

Dan


----------



## James S (Apr 16, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I am amazed sometimes at the things people will do to steal. As well as the justifications they make up to tell themselves it's OK.

I used to work for a "national retail chain" and did a lot of programming work for the "loss prevention" department. So I got to hear a lot of amazing stories about the lengths people will go to steal a few dollars worth of merchandize or try to smash and grab into a register with only $40 in change in it.

I could tell some stories /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That website is really cracking me up! Somebody is going to jail, no matter if he gives out his address to the paper or not. LOL


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 16, 2003)

I went to the site... Amazing. I'm actually surprised someone didn't come up with this before now. Or else some folks have been doing it for a while and now the publicity will put a damper on their exploits.


----------



## K A (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*logicnerd411 said:*
Here's a MSNBC story: http://msnbc.com/news/901016.asp?0dm=T13KT

Basically, it talks about re-code.com, a place where you print out barcodes and affix them to the products for a better price. Wal-Mart has issued a ceast-and-desist order for re-code.com... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

http://www.re-code.com/

Dan 

[/ QUOTE ]

They are not changing the actual price of the product. They are putting the UPC for a completely different product on the item they are trying to buy. Any cashier watching their screen will catch it quickly.


----------



## logicnerd411 (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*K A said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*logicnerd411 said:*
Here's a MSNBC story: http://msnbc.com/news/901016.asp?0dm=T13KT

Basically, it talks about re-code.com, a place where you print out barcodes and affix them to the products for a better price. Wal-Mart has issued a ceast-and-desist order for re-code.com... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

http://www.re-code.com/

Dan 

[/ QUOTE ]

They are not changing the actual price of the product. They are putting the UPC for a completely different product on the item they are trying to buy. Any cashier watching their screen will catch it quickly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I tried to make it short and sweet, and I didn't want to think to rephrase my sentence. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Some cashiers wouldn't care, just listen to the beep of the register... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Dan


----------



## CNC Dan (Apr 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*
I went to the site... Amazing. I'm actually surprised someone didn't come up with this before now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought of this as soon as I got a barcode font. Never tried it though, not worth the risk.


----------



## Saaby (Apr 16, 2003)

Heh...I think I'll print a sheet of them and try them on a price checker. What's the worst they'd do? Kick me out?

Just to be safe I'll do it on plain paper. I'll post from Jail and let you know if it works or not ok /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## James S (Apr 16, 2003)

This is a really old idea, anybody remember the Saturday Night Live commercial for the price printer thing? She was printing out stickers that all said $.05 and $.01 and putting them on a 10 pound ham /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Very funny stuff!


----------



## Albany Tom (Apr 17, 2003)

Some guys I went to college with used to do it all the time. They'd switch the sticker from the cheapest beer to something actually drinkable. 

Others I know would fill in part of the UPC with black magic marker, and see how many tries the cashier would try to scan it. Some I guess would go "beep" "beep", and then give up and type it in, but others would try for dozens and dozens of times. They weren't changing the price, just driving people nuts.


----------



## Empath (Apr 17, 2003)

In most states such actions will give you a record for life, and that carries my full endorsement I might add. Altering the price stickers is also considered sufficient evidence for conviction in most states. Of course the places permitting a civil compromise keeps the wealthy from suffering the traumatizing stigma of being labeled a thief.


----------

